
Ask HN: What's the best way to transition JavaScript framework? - devquest
We&#x27;re currently using AngularJS for our front-end, API-driven, web app. We&#x27;re building a brand new section in our application and we&#x27;re thinking of doing it in React, but keeping the UX consistent and running both app simultaneous. At least that&#x27;s the hope.<p>The idea is to not continue building out new functionalities on an EOL framework, but also not rewriting the entire app in one shot since that&#x27;s just not possible at this time.<p>It seems that this is a common pattern among many large applications because you can tell when you go from &quot;new&quot; facebook to &quot;old&quot; facebook, or paypal, etc...<p>If anyone has experience with maintaining two separate JS application, what is your advice? Is this a mistake?
======
runawaybottle
Has Angular been canceled?

